

A Moderate Voter - frost_knight
http://www.jdfielder.com/jdfielder/2012/11/and-the-sun-rises-after-election-day.html

======
cpt1138
ambivalent; simultaneous and contradictory attitudes or feelings (as
attraction and repulsion) toward an object, person, or action.

